

 Triangle JVM Hack Night (Clojure, Scala, Groovy, etc.) Tomorrow Night - mindcrime
http://www.meetup.com/TriJVM/events/16554770/

======
mindcrime
Anybody who's into Clojure and missed this Hack Night, really missed out. We
had a contingent of guys from Relevance show up, featuring one of the Clojure
Core committers and the author of one of the popular Clojure books. It kinda
turned into "Clojure Hack Night" but that's fine... It was a good time and
definitely a great chance to learn from some really sharp dudes.

------
mindcrime
Triangle JVM Hack Night is a meetup for hackers who code in any JVM
language... so come out to Panera Bread at the Streets of Southpoint and hack
on your latest Clojure, Scala, Groovy, Jython, Fantom, JRuby, Nice, PNuts,
Beanshell, or Java project. I'll be there around 6:00. Look for a guy with a
laptop and a stack of books.

